# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  مميزات و عيوب ويندوز  Windows 8

## mohamed73

**   * أولا : مميزات ويندوز 8:*   سرعة الاقلاع و التي لا تتجاوز 12 ثانية. فظهور شاشة سطح المكتب وبداية العمل تتراوح ما بين 9 الي 12 ثانية فقط.وصول أسهل للتطبيقات حيث تظهر أمكامك في شاشة واحدة.التنقل بين البرامج و سطح المكتب سواء باللمس أو بالفأرة.امكانية تقسيم الشاشة الي جزئين, جزء يظهر به سطح المكتب والجزء الثاني يمكن تشغيل برنامج اخر أو تصفح شبكة الانترنت.تطبيق الفيس بوك و تويتر الموجودين علي الويندز يتيح الوصول الي صفحتك  علي الفيس بوك و تويتر بسهولة تامة دون الحاجة لدخول الموقع من المتصفح  الذي تستخدمه علي جهازك.كل برامج ويندز 7 و تعريفاته تعمل علي ويندزز 8 دون تعارض أو مشاكل.سهولة الوصول للشاشة الرئيسية للبرامج بالضغط علي مفتاح شعار الويندز أو توجيه الفأرة لأسفل يسار الشاشة.إمكانية استعادة الويندز من خلال خاصية " العودة للمصنع " المسماه  Restore to default و هي تشبه الي حد كبير الموجودة في نظام التشغيل ويندز 7  و المسماه بخاصية Restore Point وهي الخاصية التي يلجأ اليها المستخدم  عندما يصاب نظام التشغيل بالمشاكل التي تنتج عن طول الاستخدام و الفيروسات  التي تتواجد من استخدام الانترنت. وهذه الخاصية تساعد علي ضبط إعادة خيارات  وإعدادات وبرامج نظام التشغيل الي الاعدادات الافتراضية Default التي كان  عليها عند شرائك له. مع ملاحظة أن استخدام هذه الخاصية يقوم بحذف جميع  البرامج التي تم تنصيبها علي جهازك و اعدادات المستخدم علي نظام التشغيل.  لكن ملفاتك و اعدادات علي سطح المكتب تبقي كما هي دون اي تغيير.إمكانية اعادة الويندز لحالته الاصلية في حالة قررت بيع الجهاز.إمكانية التنقل بين حسابات المستخدمين بسرعة مع الحفاظ علي إعدادات كل منهما.تطوير مكتشف الويندز بشكل كبير لسهولة الوصول الي محتويات القرص الصلب.تحكم أفضل في ادارة المهام مع امكانية معرفة تأثير عمل كل برنامج علي الجهاز وبامكانك وقف عمله بكل سهولة.الاستخدام الأمثل لموارد الحاسب, فويندز 8 يعمل اسرع بنسبة تصل الي 90% عن ويندز 7. * ثانيا عيوب ويندوز 8:*   خاصية اغلاق البرامج بشكل تلقائي يمكن أن تكون مزعج للبعض, فقد تترك برنامج يعمل وتعود اليه فيما بعد.يختاج المستخدم الي بعض التدريب حتي يتمكن من استعمل الأقسام الجديدة  بواجهة المستخدم لأن التنقل بين البرامج بدون شريط مهام يتم بطريقة مختلفة.التأقلم مع حقيقة عدم وجود قائمة " إبدأ " التقليدية و الموجودة في  أنظمة التشغيل السابقة و التي اعتاد عليها المستخدم في ويندز XP و سفن 7 و  الفيستا.هناك العديد من الوظائف التي تظهلر الا اذا قام المستخدم بتوجيه مؤشر الفأرة الي ركن معين في الشاشة.قصور في طريقة الاستعمال بواسطة الفأرة, حيث تظهر حالة من الارتباك عندما لا يتمكن المستخدم من تحديد المكان الذي يجب الضغط عليه.

----------


## odai89

thank u

----------


## ahmed_kh991

مشكوووووووور

----------


## byoussef31

بارك الله فيك

----------


## rachid218

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله، 
فيما يخص قائمة البدء فإنها تظهر في سطح المكتب على شكل صورللبرامج و يمكن التنقل بينها باستعمال الزر الأوسط للفأرة، أما من عندهم شاشة - ecran tactile - فيستعملونها بسهولة.
باقي العيوب لم أواجهها ربما تتحدث عن نسخة غير نهائية. 
لقد وضعت النسحة النهائية هنا: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الله المستعان

----------

